# Switched from pellets to enanthate to cypionate



## ColoradoJay (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all -

I switched from pellets (with which I had issues - I posted a long diatribe on that in a separate thread) to "Low T Centers", which utilize testosterone cypionate.  In between, I injected myself with testosterone enanthate for about 3 months, as I didn't have the time to deal with all the insurance paperwork and other startup hassle with switching treatments.  I never had any acne problems on the pellets or the test e.  However, I now am having fairly severe acne on test c.  

Question is - anyone ever heard of this (ie - experiencing acne with one type of ester, but not others)?

Thanks!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 23, 2015)

How much were you dosing on the test e and test cyp? What were your E2 levels on each? Did you or are you currently taking an AI? 

If you can tell by my questions it has nothing to do with the ester.


----------



## Magical (Sep 24, 2015)

My acne flares up when I change doses of test, until I balance out estrogen


----------



## bvs (Sep 24, 2015)

i find it has to do with estrogen levels, not test levels or esters


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 24, 2015)

Hopefully your levels balance out soon and it goes away. In the mean time use a back scrubbing cloth with leaver 2000 antibacterial bar soap. Then after the shower use seabreeze on the infected area.







[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## ColoradoJay (Sep 24, 2015)

I was on an AI twice per week on the pellets, and they measured my E2 levels after changing over to the Test C.  My E2 level was actually too low (around a "2", believe it or not), so they cut me back to one dose per week on the AI, and now I'm good.

Test E was 150mg 2x per week - UG grade stuff, though, and not as potent as it was supposed to be.  On the Test C, I'm at 120mg per week.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> How much were you dosing on the test e and test cyp? What were your E2 levels on each? Did you or are you currently taking an AI?
> 
> If you can tell by my questions it has nothing to do with the ester.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Hopefully your levels balance out soon and it goes away. In the mean time use a back scrubbing cloth with leaver 2000 antibacterial bar soap. Then after the shower use seabreeze on the infected area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sea breeze is amazing masterbation lube!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Sea breeze is amazing masterbation lube!



Try wiping your ass with it too.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Sep 28, 2015)

So, I spoke with my TRT doc about this a bit.  Per his experience (and he's been doing this for over 10 years) - acne on the face is typically indicative of high estrogen levels, but acne on the body is usually indicative of testosterone levels being too high - and in most people is not related to high estrogen levels.  Again, though, everyone is different.  If this is true, though, then it begs the question - when I was on pellets my testosterone level was above 1200.  On Test C, my levels are much lower (around 700 to 800).  Yet, on Test C, I have acne and while I pellets I had none.  Makes me think its the ester.


----------



## Sledge (Sep 29, 2015)

Could have something to do with the peaks and valleys too. Maybe the pellets were smoother. Gentler peaks and valleys


----------

